# DFDS Ferry Discounts??



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

We are planning our first European trip in our MH and have chosen the Moselle Valley at Easter. We plan to sail from Newcastle to Amsterdam as this will save a long UK journey and reduce driving distance significantly. 

Does anybody know if subscribers to this forum or members of the C&CC get discounts with DFDS, I've looked around but can't see anything so thought it easier to ask, the best I can find is 10%.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't know about any discounts for DFDS but I think that you can use Tesco vouchers on that crossing and also on Dover - Dunkirk.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

charlieivan said:


> I don't know about any discounts for DFDS but I think that you can use Tesco vouchers on that crossing and also on Dover - Dunkirk.


Yes, soon.

But the website info contradicts and is confusing.

TM


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

No mention mention of Harwich <> Esbjerg now that sucks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why not do Dover - Calais ?? It's easy access to the Moselle from Calais and the return crossing is only just over £100.

I realise that Newcastle is probably closer to your home but it's worth checking the mileages and fuel cost to see which works out the better deal.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Why not do Dover - Calais ?? It's easy access to the Moselle from Calais and the return crossing is only just over £100.
> 
> I realise that Newcastle is probably closer to your home but it's worth checking the mileages and fuel cost to see which works out the better deal.


Dover is a blooming long drive from the NE. 720 miles return for us.
The Newcastle ferry is expensive though which is why we have not done it yet but I keep saying next time......
We live less than 10 miles from the Newcastle ferry and it would be lovely. 
Bear in mind they don't take caravans or motorhomes during July and August (unless they have recently changed that policy) which is another reason we have not yet done it.


----------



## mike-n-helen (Aug 26, 2013)

Mrplodd said:


> Why not do Dover - Calais ?? It's easy access to the Moselle from Calais and the return crossing is only just over £100.
> 
> I realise that Newcastle is probably closer to your home but it's worth checking the mileages and fuel cost to see which works out the better deal.


It was doing those calculations which lead me to conclude that Dover to Calais, including the diesel and an overnight stop at Calais on the Friday night before getting the Saturday morning ferry is a cheaper option than the North Shields route by about £150. However the mileage from home to Koblenz and then from Trier back home if I go from North Shields is 494 miles, where as if I go via Dover it comes in at 1270 miles, some of which will be on the M25 across the Dartford crossing on a Friday night. 

So while I agree Dover - Calais is the cheapest it's not necessarily the best for us Northerners. Although we are tight which is why I was asking about any discounts available. :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Fair enough!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We sometimes drive North from Manchester to Newcastle to get the Ferry from Newcastle.

We used to drive to Hull, but P&O have got to picky and expensive.

But when people state "cheapest"

Are we talking just the price of Fuel to Dover. Or are we taking into consideration wear & tear, depreciation etc?. 

Then there is the enjoyment factor. We like an overnight crossing. More relaxed with time for a meal and a good walk around the sip.

And last time we got on the DFDS ferry. We got a genuine deal on some good red wine. Retails in UK for £12. We paid £3 a bottle. So bout two crates. One for me, one for my Brother. Saved £84

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Are we talking just the price of Fuel to Dover. Or are we taking into consideration wear & tear, depreciation etc?.


I use AT LEAST 30p/mile in any calculation of mileage -v- ferry fare.

Even that minimises the true cost of driving, HMRC accept 45p/mile as a reasonable rate for a small car.

I also throw in a notional £50 for the benefit of avoiding the M.25 and Dover :wink:


----------

